# Canadian string makers



## zzzzzz

http://www.ballisticbowstrings.com/about-us-2/

Zorro is impressed ...

Well guys, this is my story;
I shoot compound seriusly from about 10 years, I've changed a lot of strings and cables on my tens of models that I've used.
NEVER, and said NEVER, I've had a bow tuned after changed new cabling.
When you change a old string to a new, normally we must setting the new string adding turn or the oppostite, often 2 or 3 time you must put the bow on the bowpress.......
Now I've had the Luky to test and use the Ballistic Bowstrings.......and all is changed!
I've received last Saturday tow sets for my two PSE Mojo 3D and one set for my AR Velocity.
I've changed the string now only on one of my Mojo3D, and it is PERFECT!
PERFECT AXLE, PERFECT DRAW LENGHT, PERFECT BRACE, I've just put on the string my old peep, a new loopset and ALL IS PERFECT LIKE TWO DAYS AGO!
I repeat PERFECT, PERFECT, the best string I've ever had!
Thanks Nigel,
Thanks Ballistic Bostring!
GO BALLISTIC!


----------



## Crunch

I've dealt with Nigel too. Very pleased. 
Nuge is supposed to be very good as well.


----------



## TRDJer

Worlds Best Bowstrings in SK is who I usually buy from. Never any issues, great customer service.


----------



## DssBB

Nuge String! Get a hold of Kevin and he'll build you an awesome set of threads.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

GWN_Nuge is a great Canadian string maker.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

You have one of the best string makers rite there in your province
http://www.archersparadise.ca/


----------



## crazymoose

Nuge strings for sure,just give Kevin a call and he'll set you up and take care of ya.


----------



## DanF

TRDJer said:


> Worlds Best Bowstrings in SK is who I usually buy from. Never any issues, great customer service.


This


----------



## 60X

Nuge and jaredc are two that I know make top quality strings


----------



## Cory J~

I just got a set of Nuge strings, though I have failed to install them yet due to time restraints. They look good and I have had countless people tell me about them in person.


----------



## Mr. RoC

x2 with Nuge strings.

I've ordered twice from Kevin. :thumbs_up


----------



## peregrine82

Another plug for Nuge strings. I have had several sets and they have all been perfect. JaredC's strings are great as well but I don't think Jared is building anymore..


----------



## shakyshot

I've had a set of Nuge strings. Great strings to! Shooting Darkwolf bowstring now and they and great quality to! 0 peep rotation 0 stretch. You can get a set from Shawn and they will perform excellently.


----------



## giltyone

I've used World's Best Strings from Allen for many years now! Allen is an awesome guy to deal with and has great CS.


----------



## shiftydog

Big fan of Nuge strings and customer service. He sent me some strings that got lost in the Canada Post ether and whipped up another set at no cost. The first set did eventually show up a month or so later. I offered to send them back, but he told me to keep them.

Another note on his CS, I have a Maitland Zeus and gave him the string specs off the website. Well, the serving specs were off. I sent him the string back and he re-served it - again for no cost to me. Never had customer service like that from anybody in any business. I'll buy from him as long as I'm flinging arrows. However, after all the trouble I caused him, hopefully he'll still accept my business.


----------



## hotwheels

Hands down nuge strings 
I've shot many custom (George bowmen, ballistic, worlds best,....and factory brand winners choice,Americas best, scorpion ... strings too
His are as good as they come pretty and far exceed ur expectations 

Pretty much any colour u want 
I have his strings on all my bows, also on some of my Frankenstein bows 
And I will for years to come

Awesome guy top notch and very helpful and knowledgable 

Tink


----------



## buttnbuck

Yep, Nuge strings for sure, best around in my opinion.


----------



## SpiritArcher

Wookie Brand in Airdrie.


----------



## Cory J~

Finally got my Nuge's all tied on today (well ok, the guy at the proshop did it).


----------



## swivelneck

how does a guy order a set of nuge strings ,I cant find his site on the internet ,


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

swivelneck said:


> how does a guy order a set of nuge strings ,I cant find his site on the internet ,


Send user GWN_Nuge a PM on here.


----------



## Addictedshooter

Jerome Atkins from Atkins Archery and Custom Strings in Woodslee Ontario.


----------



## stampy

Jaredc on here, makes awesome threads. great guy to deal with as well.


----------



## zzzzzz

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Send user GWN_Nuge a PM on here.


What does Nuge charge for a set of strings?


----------



## hotwheels

Depends on the string system
Solo,dually,binary,


----------



## zzzzzz

hotwheels said:


> Depends on the string system
> Solo,dually,binary,


dually and binary


----------



## leva0056

Nuge strings, awesome quality and great guy


----------



## Wally24

Nuge makes some great strings for sure!


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Hey guys, thanks for the kind words however I'm no longer paying for advertising on AT.

Bri - If you could remove your pricing post it would be appreciated as it's not fair to the paying sponsors of this site. If you can't remove your post let me know and I'll contact a mod to pull it.

Many thanks,

Nuge


----------



## hotwheels

Will do 
Sorry didn't know


----------



## hotwheels

Will do 
Sorry didn't know

I tried can't edit it


----------



## hometownhero

When I need new ones it will be from worlds best. They are close to me as well


----------



## DssBB

Just received my daughters Flo Pink string set from Nuge. His workmanship and quality which he puts into his strings is very hard to beat. Another awesome set of threads.


----------



## Nockcracker

Again, Jerome at Atkins archery, very reasonable prices, zero peep rotation or stretch and uses halo serving, super strong.


----------



## Crashman

Nuge gets all my business, my bows and my son's bows all wear Nuge strings. I shoot the factory strings while waiting for Nuge to make up a new set, then swap them out and use the originals for spares, or to tie my boots.


----------



## hotwheels

Crashman said:


> Nuge gets all my business, my bows and my son's bows all wear Nuge strings. I shoot the factory strings while waiting for Nuge to make up a new set, then swap them out and use the originals for spares, or to tie my boots.


Too funny


----------



## 3--d

guess u dont plan to use your boots too long eh ?
sorry , couldnt resist
lol

andy


hotwheels said:


> Too funny


----------



## turkster

Worlds best. Stretch on new strings is very minimal. Great service.


----------



## Darrell123

I recently ordered from Ballistic Bowstrings. A+


----------



## dsal

If I wasn't making string myself and would have to pick a string maker it would be Nuge's.
He make a top quality string.


----------



## Macmathews

Tag


----------



## Mamba1

Just got my new Nuge threads in the mail yesterday and installed them last night after work.I have to say the quality looks flawless.Kevin is a great person to deal with and I 'm sure i will be talking to him again in the future.As soon as i figure out how to do it,i will put up a pic of the threads installed.Thanks Kevin for an awesome job.


----------



## Colesce

Nuge, all day, every day


----------



## imcabby

Kevin Nugent Strings FTW!!!!! stable, beautiful and great service string maker...


----------



## deere

Worlds Best........I can't say enough good about them.


----------



## JCoulas

Ordered a new set of strings and cables from ballistic bowstrings for my diamond. Fastest shipping. Amazing quality. I look forward to dealing with them for all my future bows.


----------

